# People who say 'I'm like' instead of 'I said' ...



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

... as in 'I'm like, you're so ugly!'.

I'm like, f*cking speak English you pseudo-American, Valley Girl clones.

*deep breath* -- and rest.

Mark


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What ever......................... ;D

lol


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - while on sort of American Culture etc.....sort of leading to black culture blah blah.....

David Beckham - the UKs most famous black guy......?

What the feck next? David Beckham is the new Jesus? (or any other religious icon)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm like, totally with you dude


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Awsome thread


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Barf me out, gag me with a spoon -- _toad_-ally 

Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> Oh - while on sort of American Culture etc.....sort of leading to black culture blah blah.....
> 
> David Beckham - the UKs most famous black guy......?
> 
> What the feck next? David Beckham is the new Jesus? (or any other religious icon)


Yes, I was baffled by that too. Black is obviously a state of mind now.

Mark


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

[smiley=guitarist.gif]'This is my United States of Whatever!!!' [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ... as in 'I'm like, you're so ugly!'.
> 
> I'm like, f*cking speak English you pseudo-American, Valley Girl clones.
> 
> ...


You are so correct in the inappropriate use of the word 'like'.

Had the dubious pleasure of dining in the proximity of 8 young Yanks last week (well it's hard not to be in earshot, they are so fucking loud). Â We counted the 'likes' used and it topped out at one thick shit using Like 8 times in one sentence.

Instead of 'err' and 'um', 'like' is the new gap filler for the ignorant. It's like pathetic. You know; 24/7 whatever.

I'm surprised they can even fucking find Iraq on a map.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'm surprised they can even fucking find Iraq on a map.


They can't, that's what they wanted us for! Let's face it they didn't know where to point their fecking weapons last time! 

"Like hey dudes there's a totally awesome Iraqi convoy over there...let's nuke the bastards!" "Holy shit,we've like killed British dudes, DOH!"  

Fecking half wits!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

like, whatever


----------

